# Ducato Battery Light



## witzend (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi when away recently my battery warning light came on but alternator kept charging and engine battery stayed up for 4 weeks. Have removed and had alternator checked since returning home its ok. Now suspect wiring fault Has anyone had a similar fault ?


----------



## Tapestry (Nov 2, 2013)

How many wires on the altenator?


----------



## witzend (Nov 3, 2013)

Three wires 

Seems like this may be a one off as no one else has had the same problem


----------



## witzend (Nov 14, 2013)

*Any Help*

Hi after trying several different things I'm still no further forward Can anyone suggest a Auto Electrical Shop in Cornwall maybe Devon


----------



## Teutone (Nov 14, 2013)

might be unrelated but helped me no end to find the fault.

Take ONE cable of your jump leads. Connect one end to the minus pole of the battery, connect the other end to the housing of the alternator.

This way I found that my vehicle earth straps had all corroded and I had all sorts of trouble.

I ADDED a new earth cable from the alternator housing to the vehicle earth point underneath the battery tray and never had a problem since. BEWARE, the new cable must be THICK (thicker than your jump lead I would suggest)


----------



## witzend (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks for that I'd already removed and cleaned the existing earth strap between the engine and Chassis but will try your suggestion Thanks again


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 14, 2013)

I had this problem years back on a Ford Cortina that i used for travelling to work.

I had everything checked out and even the Auto-Electrician couldn`t fathom it out as everything checked OK.

I never did find out what the problem was and in the 4 years i had the car it never let me down.

I`ll watch with interest and please report back if you get it sorted.


----------



## Teutone (Nov 14, 2013)

witzend said:


> Thanks for that I'd already removed and cleaned the existing earth strap between the engine and Chassis but will try your suggestion Thanks again



I had the engine running when I tried it out and I could see SPARKS when connecting the jump lead clamp to the alternator housing. My earth straps looked perfectly fine from the outside and I cleaned the points on the chassis but still didn't improve till I added another cable.

I had all sorts of random problems. Temperature gauge going up and down (suggesting coolant overheating but wasn't the case), the whole instrument cluster sometimes "hang up" and I had to stop and re-start the engine. Biggest problem was the batteries didn't charge and the voltage dropped to 11.5V even during driving!! But all completly random. 
Bought a new battery and a brand new alternator before somebody on another forum suggested the jump lead trick.


----------



## witzend (Nov 14, 2013)

Wooie1958 said:


> I`ll watch with interest and please report back if you get it sorted.



I suspect the leisure battery is not getting any charge because the D+ signal from the alternator is not as required to operate the split charge system. Does the fridge still work on battery? 
The faults are interrelated, when the charging lamp problem is sorted out then the D+ signal problem should also clear. The lamp has 12v supply to it and when the engine is not running an earth connection is provided via the alternator which operates the lamp. When the alternator is running then the earth is replaced by 12v so the lamp has 12v on each side and goes out. The same 12v is the D+ signal which operates the split charge system and fridge, entry step etc.

I just got this off the fiat Forum I put it here may help some one my step works I'll need to check fridge as never run it on 12v


----------



## Teutone (Nov 15, 2013)

Missing D+ signal was one of the very first problems I had to sort out on our MH. I found a in-line fuse under the battery tray in the engine bay which was full of rust. Not a surprise that I didn't have any D+ signal on the split charge relais. If I remember correct, the missing D+ will also prevent the fridge from working on 12Volt because the controller doesn't "see" the engine running.


----------



## witzend (Nov 15, 2013)

Today found a partially broken wire between ecu and fuse board replaced wire and all OK now 

My step still worked but the auto retract had not worked for some time  but is again now 

Thanks to all who made suggestion and to A&N caravan services who advised me on the electrobloc 

A and N Caravan Services : Battery Charging Faults - Schaudt Elektroblock, Reich E-Box, Calira, CBE, Arsilicii and Nordelettronica Battery Chargers supplied and Repaired

and Gary from Collins car care at Tresillian Business Park who found the fault they offer remapping for most makes and  did a motorhome while I was there

Roger Collins Car Care, Prubus, Truro, Cornwall. Servicing, MOT, Mechanics


----------

